# Your first visit to a Haunted House



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

I was about 10-11 years old when I visited my first Haunted House. It was held in what used to be an old wax museum here in Phoenix. I was scared to death when we first got there, and standing in the line, hearing the screams from the other victims wasn't helping. THe first couple of rooms were dark, lit only with blacklight and had arrows to follow down dark corridors. I made the mistake of actually thinking it wasn't that bad. 

I don't remember too much, other than one of the scare-actors lunged at me and my uncle as we walked around a corner in the maze. He was lit with a strobe light, covered with blood and behind him were the "bodies" of the unfortunate ones that didn't run fast enough. I was "The Screamer" that night. After my sobs of fright had reduced to mere hic-cups, we walked down another dark hall into a circus room. Yeah...I still hate clowns. 

As I got older, and visited other houses, I always compared the way the I felt to how I felt in the wax museum. Now, all I want to do is make others feel the same. 

It almost sucks to visit a haunted house now, since I know for a fact that it's fake, and how a lot of the props are triggered. They don't take the time to really make a good scare anymore for people like us.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I can sort of remember my first visit to a Haunted House. It was at a church up the street from my house and I was horrified. My parents took me and one of my cousins to it and I vividly remember only one room in the place because I was so utterly terrified. It was a mad scientist's lab, and the guy running the place looked completely unglued like he'd make me his next experiment. There were fake arms and assorted body parts around the room, it had one wall that was blacklit with a case of glowing fluids in various containers, and other horrors. I wanted to leave.

I'm sure as an adult, I'd look at it and think to myself "I can do better than that", but in my childhood memory, it was very real.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I know exactly how you feel. Still being fairly young, I still do get scared in haunted houses. But for certain ones I don't, and go through as "Mr. tough guy" (not being a jerk to the actors or anything, just not really reacting to the scares). But I've realized that this is NO FUN at all! Its more fun to get into it and scream like a little girl then try to be immune to the scares.

Anyway, my first haunted house expirience was when I was fairly young. I was all excited to go, and thought it was going to be so cool. So we get there, and wait in line for over an hour. Just as we get to the front of the line, me and my brother freak out, get to scared, and make my parents take us home. I guess I've come a long way...


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

mikeq91 said:


> Still being fairly young, I still do get scared in haunted houses.


Just don't ever lose that fear - that's the fun of horror!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> Just don't ever lose that fear - that's the fun of horror!


So true. Life is really kinda boring without fear.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

The first one I really had a good time at was Saunters farm, I went with my family the first time, the haunted house was good and I jumped a few times. They also had a haunted hayride witch wasn't as fun in the light. 
But I went back at night a few weeks later with some friends, great time, the haunted house was a bit more fun because my friends mom was a little freaked out by the actors when we passed by.

But the real fun part was when we went on the hayride. When we got passed the gate they came after use with a chainsaw. Then as we went along it was just freakier in the dark because you couldn't see what would come out at you. There was this part were we stopped and this thing just came out and made a screaming sound. But the big crazy fun one was when this guy just jumped on the back and started clawing at people, it was really fun.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I think I was about 4 or 5 the first time I went to a haunted house.. I didn't get to go through it though.. I threw a tantrum and bit the hell out of the witch that was trying to take me through because I wanted my dad to come with me and she wasn't letting him


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

my first proper one was when i was about 9 or 10, and it was one that you couldnt see into, and had actors and good props, i got to one of the bits, and though **** this, turned and ran out of there, now i am to do that to all the little ToTs  MUAHAHAHAHA


----------

